# Small chips



## SLK200 (Apr 6, 2018)

Hi,

I've got 2 very small chips on my Mercedes rear wing, they are about 2mm in size. 
What would be the best way to repair them please?

Car is Palladium silver metallic.

Would Chipex do the trick?
I've tried SRP and Restorer, but they are too deep for that.

Appreciate any help

Thanks


----------

